# Haunted Pines 2011



## Haven (Oct 28, 2011)

So here is what we did this year at the Haunted Pines.

Most of these were taken in the evening rust before dark and really don't do it justice. I am waiting for some "ok's" to post the ones with some faces of people in them.

Here is the start of what you saw, the "Service Road". This was not a lot of builds, but lots of things and people and stalkers in the trees come out of the trees.



















Had a little girl in this car that screamed when they walked by.









Witches brew...









Here we had a preacher asking for those to pay their last respects, while doing so, he opened the coffin, nothing inside... At this time is usually when they were spooked by the vamps or zombies behind them.


----------



## Haven (Oct 28, 2011)

I have more photos, but see the photo limit is 5... Is it against the rules to post the rest in other posts? Or should I wait a day or two...


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Very cool so far! Create and album and link to that maybe??


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Haven said:


> I have more photos, but see the photo limit is 5... Is it against the rules to post the rest in other posts? Or should I wait a day or two...


It's not against the rules - there's just a limit to 5 pictures per post so keep posting


----------



## Haven (Oct 28, 2011)

There was a mad scientist part here, but all the photos I have are with people in them. Waiting to see they give the ok to post.


----------



## Haven (Oct 28, 2011)

Grave yard with lots of zombies jumping out of graves, off the crosses, and just from the dark. I think last night we had 8-12 zombies out there, ranging from prom queens to the bride of Mike Myers.




































The human sacrifice...


----------



## Haven (Oct 28, 2011)

Outside of out clown tent that you had to get through by making your way through white sheets on a clothesline. The first clown was waiting on the other side, and when they crossed the last sheet the music started and the out huge circus lights came on. Rest of the clowns were inside the tent or just outside the other door dancing and juggling...


----------



## Haven (Oct 28, 2011)

Outside the clown tent on your way to the electric chair (Where I was)



























At night.


----------



## Haven (Oct 28, 2011)

This is our ******* hunter, he would pop out screaming "Wheres my girl!" The girl, had slipped in with the crowd during the clowns and electric chair, and he would yank her out of the crowd and throw her in the cross or the cage. Picture Fabio *******...









Our creepy little girl.









She would sit at the above spot, spitting blood while she sang "Ring Around the Rosie's, and smashing a large baby doll into a pool of blood. Then she would look at the group and ask if they wanted to play, in a very high pitched voice. Then laugh/giggle at them out of her area.









Now down this...









To our cage with a guy with sparking claws running up and down the bars.


----------



## Haven (Oct 28, 2011)

This is the start of our cannibalistic hillbillies, not many photos as I was running out of time and needed to get to the meeting before we started.









The group would get to the out house and be chased past the FEMA trailer and into the maze. 









The Maze was filled with the guy from the cage and the creepy bloody girl, as well as a few other people. The only light is from 3 strobes on different speed settings.

These really don't give it justice, but the ones at night didn't come out and I was working. We were very busy all night last night. Running on average about 5-10 minute intervals on groups from 7pm to 11:30pm.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

everything looks great!! what a awesome haunt!!
and welcome to the forum,,, from another Michigander


----------

